# New addition to the family



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

We went and got Greta our new Weimaraner Saturday. Mrs. BK has been waiting a long time to get a new girl dog she could love on. We had to put our old girl Smokie down in October. She was one week past her 14th birthday. Greta is 10 weeks old, born Feb. 2nd. Her are a few pics.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

She's a beauty!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got a weim also. They are great dogs. I bought her with the anticipation og putting her in the field, but that hasn't panned out too well. She has turned into out child. She is the closest thing to a hariy human that I have ever met. She is so smart. I couldn't imaging life without her.

Congrats on the new pup. i know she will bring you a lot of good times!

Here is our girl - Tressel (named after the greatest college coach of all times, or close too it)


----------

